# moody



## 142 (Feb 4, 2012)

My five and a half month old cockerpoo went for his first cut and blow dry today.He looks adorable however appears to be quite sulky!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum ...

We would love to see pics of your cockapoo... what colour and type is he/she? 

Some dogs do get a little sulky after a coat cut.

Enjoy the chat on here


----------



## 142 (Feb 4, 2012)

*moody?*

Hi 
He is a F1 apricot boy and appeared to lay on the floor covering his eyes when he came home.I think he felt embarrassed


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

142 said:


> Hi
> He is a F1 apricot boy and appeared to lay on the floor covering his eyes when he came home.I think he felt embarrassed[/QUOTE)
> 
> The thought of your Poo covering his eyes in embarrassment just made me laugh out loud  Our Cavvie used to sleep all day once she had been to the groomers as think it was all the stress of going even though she loved the groomer! At the moment I groom Beau so not sure how she would react


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My 51/2 month old is off for his first trim tomorrow! - providing we're not snowed in!! Can't see his collar anymore! He is about 3" all over and so so woolly! Am thinking a trim now might make it easier when the adult coat comes through.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He will be fine! I am sure that he was tired from all the grooming, and will be himself soon


----------

